
Facebook hit with new questions over Cambridge Analytica - annadane
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/456016-facebook-hit-with-new-questions-over-cambridge-analytica
======
rammy1234
Best part of the post : "People wonder why the FTC always settles,” Hoofnagle
added. “It’s actually the defendants that want to settle. The FTC investigates
and invariably uncovers other wrongdoing and knowledge of the action by
executives.”

